

GBA Emulator in HTML5 (Alien Hominid) - reoughlingui
http://gbagames.github.io/alienhominid/

======
karl_gluck
Wow! That was pretty fun. I just wish it had a description of which buttons
were which; I died after only a few minutes because I couldn't figure out
which button was L.

